# Cubing put downs



## Faz (Jul 28, 2008)

At school people have been making jokes that are kind of funny and put me down, im not really fussed or sad but here are some examples.

A ball gets stuck on the roof and some people are chucking some stuff at it. my friend is like " Chuck your rubik's cube at it!" I don't bring my cube to school anymore though.

There is a bag on the floor: I say: "what's in the bag" My friend is like: "Some leftover rubik's cubes"

Tell us some putdowns that you can think of or have been said to you.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 28, 2008)

At the fourth of July celebration downtown a drunk man pretended to scramble my cube (I was doing a presentation of sorts) and proceeded to attempt to throw it. Needless to say I was on my feet and "immobilized" him.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't like cubing in public. Unless it's a competiton.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 28, 2008)

"You don't have a life..."
"Freak..."
"Don't you have friends?"


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 28, 2008)

I was thinking aout making a thread like this but about how cubers respond to non-cubers' remarks. I guess I'll post some of mine since I always have a response for attempted put-downs.

Spectator: Ooh, a Rubik's cube!! I used to peel the stickers off those things.
Me: Oh yeah, same as every other 6 year old. Yeah, smart people take it apart so they don't screw up the cube. Smart people with free time sit down for an hour and learn how to do it. You're NOT a genius for peeling off stickers. So stop bragging about it.

Me: (I'm timing myself at work and I get an 18 second solve on Jnet)
Spectator: How fast did you do that cube in?
Me: (Loaded with sarcasm) A couple hours.

Spectator: (Sees the scramble on the screen) I bet you just reverse how you jumble it up.
Me: (More sarcasm) OK, you caught me. Because when you reverse 25 moves, you get a 65 move solution. Thank you for exposing me. I _completely_ understand you're reasoning. This is exactly how all cubers do it, so if you will, could you please tell the media that we're reversing 25 move scrambles and executing 65 move solutions?

Spectator: (Sees me messing around with a megaminx) Whoa!! I've never seen that kind of Rubik's cube before.
Me: (I drop the Megaminx in complete shock) What the? How the heck did it turn into a dodecahedron. It was just a cube a second ago. I'm almost positive it was because you thought it was a cube.

That's all I remember right now.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Spectator: (Sees the scramble on the screen) I bet you just reverse how you jumble it up.
> Me: (More sarcasm) OK, you caught me. Because when you reverse 25 moves, you get a 65 move solution. Thank you for exposing me. I _completely_ understand you're reasoning. This is exactly how all cubers do it, so if you will, could you please tell the media that we're reversing 25 move scrambles and executing 65 move solutions?



The scrambles are not 25 moves now. And 65 move solutions sound a bit too high.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2008)

My friends try to put me down about cubing ("It's sad..."), often because I when cubing, I manage to garner the attention of most of the females in a classroom, who actually think cubing is "cool".

YouTube cubing put downs are the best, though. About 50% of them revolve around the solve being "FAKE!", or the cuber having no life. Even better, though, are comebacks from experienced cubers, where they eloquently sum up reasons for cubing, relentlessly mocking the orginal poster.



pcharles93 said:


> Me: Oh yeah, same as every other 6 year old. Yeah, smart people take it apart so they don't screw up the cube. Smart people with free time sit down for an hour and learn how to do it. You're NOT a genius for peeling off stickers. So stop bragging about it.




That reminds me of when a friend brought a cube into school after trying to solve it the previous day for "like, an hour, or something". He hands it to me, and I solve it up until the last layer. Turns out the cube was unsolvable: not like two edges swapped or a corner flipped, but one corner cubie was stickered impossibly. He got mocked more than I do for cubing, for actually trying to cheat to make himself look good, but still failing.


----------



## Rama (Jul 28, 2008)

I met a lot types of people and 98% were just extremely positive.
Funny enough the 2% that are not positive were people who were waiting for ''something''.
Like you are WAITING till your cardnumber of the postal service is being called or that I was WAITING at the orthodotics and they asked me ''You are doing this all day long don't you?'' and I said ''No I don't, but it beats staring at the wall for 10 minutes.''.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 28, 2008)

MistArts said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Spectator: (Sees the scramble on the screen) I bet you just reverse how you jumble it up.
> ...



I'm just going by how I cube. Jnet spits out 25 move scrambles. I don't use F2L algorithms so my F2L is a bit lengthy and I only know half of the OLL's so there's a few reasons my move counts are so high.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 28, 2008)

people have always encouraged me, i never had put downs like this. i always get "can you show us how to do that " and the thing i get most is: "hey teach me that formula so that i can solve it "


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2008)

"Why dont you go playing with your toys...."

and, I HATE when people call my cubes "squares"


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 28, 2008)

Most people are nice. But if they dare to mess with me, they will never dare to do it again. 
Fazrulz, your friends are so random. Make fun of their hobbies too!
Don't take things so seriously, it should actually be quite fun!

Someone says: "you don't have a life if all you do is playing with that box thingy."
You say: "Are your fingers dead or something? They are so clumsy that you'll want to cut them off with a box cutter."


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 28, 2008)

I think that the "get a life" one is really funny because I always reply back by asking, "do they sell them at the mall?" Then the person leaves 

And the "you cheated!" "you peeled the stickers!" "you did something when we weren't looking!" They know It's not true, but they insist on trying to bring me down anyway.

"You didn't figure that out yourself. You used the internet." I've only heard this one once. but I challenged him to learn to solve and I never heard him say that again.

Then the people that scramble my cube and they give it back, "I bet you can't solve it now." ... done.

Then the people who say that when I pop the cube I am cheating. "yes, that was my plan. you caught me. I was trying to make my cube explode and make the pieces scatter everywhere just so that I could cheat. Because what would be the fun of just taking out the pieces and gently putting them back in?"

When people take my cube and say "I can turn it that fast too." BOOM! pieces flying everywhere. And I get a little "oops" and they go away.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 28, 2008)

Funny things:

I just got the 7x7x7 and played around..
Spectator who knows the 3x3x3: "Oh my god.. So many more colors!"

I tried to teach my girlfriend how to solve it and suddenly another person comes in, looked at the cube and after a while: "Your solution was wrong from the beginning!"
Me: "My solution is wrong?"
Spectator: "Yes, you can't do it that way!"
I took the cube from my girlfriend and solved in like 40 seconds... silence


The funny thing is.. people think they are so smart and they pretend to know everything.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 28, 2008)

Spectator: Oh, I remember those things. My best time was 7 hours, 6 minutes, and 32 seconds.
Me: In other words, NEVER. Having a time like that doesn't make you look smart. It just makes you seem anti-social. Now go crawl back into your cave, clear out your schedule for two days and solve it again.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 28, 2008)

lol...

Spectator: "AHHH... a Magic Cube! I used to solve it when I was a kid"
Me: "Cool.. give it a shot!"
Spectator: "NAH.. it was so long ago.. I can't solve it anymore.."


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 28, 2008)

i was told that instead of two balls i have two cubes  it hurt


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2008)

Most of the time people are really nice and interested, but even when they are not and put me down I stay polite most of the time. However, if anyone would ever dare to tell me "you have no life" I would probably counter by:

"2 weeks ago I was in the Czech Republic with a couple of friends. One of them broke the World Record AND got a girl.
A week later I was in the United States where I met with some other friends and I travelled all through Florida.
What have you been doing with your life lately?"


----------



## cwdana (Jul 28, 2008)

I have seen your cubes - you have wwaaaay more than just two


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 28, 2008)

i recently started a new job. on my first day they were very interested in the cubing thing and asked to see a solve, lucky for me it was a pll skip so was safely sub 20 and everyone thought it was great, except one guy.

he then proceeded to tell me that i had solved the cube "wrong" and that i wasn't using the correct method. i asked him which was the correct method, and he then explained to me that he would solve the centres first?!! eh!? he didn't show me a solve either...


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> i recently started a new job. on my first day they were very interested in the cubing thing and asked to see a solve, lucky for me it was a pll skip so was safely sub 20 and everyone thought it was great, except one guy.
> 
> he then proceeded to tell me that i had solved the cube "wrong" and that i wasn't using the correct method. i asked him which was the correct method, and he then explained to me that he would solve the centres first?!! eh!? he didn't show me a solve either...



He must have used CFOP. Centers. Flip. Order pizza. Pause.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> i recently started a new job. on my first day they were very interested in the cubing thing and asked to see a solve, lucky for me it was a pll skip so was safely sub 20 and everyone thought it was great, except one guy.
> 
> he then proceeded to tell me that i had solved the cube "wrong" and that i wasn't using the correct method. i asked him which was the correct method, and he then explained to me that he would solve the centres first?!! eh!? he didn't show me a solve either...


Are you telling me you didn't solve the centres first? Was it a slow 2x2x2 or and incredible 4x4x4 solve?


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 28, 2008)

"I have a friend who can do that in 5 seconds."
There seems to be a lot of those friends (I've heard about at least three), but usually their identity can not possibly be revealed as if they are some kind of superheroes.

And when I tell people I could not possibly have learned all the 43 quadrillion++ positions, they don't seem to understand that kind of number is possible. I've even heard that I cycle though all the positions. I aslo gave up telling people who have "accidentally solved it while just doing random moves" that he (or she) must be the first person to do that.

This is really not a put down, but don't you just love those guys who have "solved five sides"...


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> "I have a friend who can do that in 5 seconds."
> There seems to be a lot of those friends (I've heard about at least three), but usually their identity can not possibly be revealed as if they are some kind of superheroes.
> 
> And when I tell people I could not possibly have learned all the 43 quadrillion++ positions, they don't seem to understand that kind of number is possible. I've even heard that I cycle though all the positions. I aslo gave up telling people who have "accidentally solved it while just doing random moves" that he (or she) must be the first person to do that.
> ...



solving four sides is fun too.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 28, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> "I have a friend who can do that in 5 seconds."
> There seems to be a lot of those friends (I've heard about at least three), but usually their identity can not possibly be revealed as if they are some kind of superheroes.
> 
> And when I tell people I could not possibly have learned all the 43 quadrillion++ positions, they don't seem to understand that kind of number is possible. I've even heard that I cycle though all the positions. I aslo gave up telling people who have "accidentally solved it while just doing random moves" that he (or she) must be the first person to do that.
> ...



several things i like about this post!

the friend who can do it in 5 seconds. somebody once told me this, apparently he even had a record of some kind that he'd done at a "competition". yeah so... we looked online for him and err he didn't seem to exist!

flying back from the french open in march, an air hostess saw us solving some cubes and turned to another air hostess and said "i could only solve five sides... how about you?" 

ah.


----------



## brunson (Jul 28, 2008)

> I think that the "get a life" one is really funny because I always reply back by asking, "do they sell them at the mall?"


That's one of the few clever comebacks in this entire thread.

The lengthy, vociferous replies some have posted sound more like "what I wish I'd said was..." because if you launched into a reply like that the person would probably just get bored walk away before you finished. The really vindictive stuff simply brings you down to their level, you should really try to be bigger than that.

For those of you that get mean comments, you'll find they go away once you get older and the people around you aren't childish and petty. I think MTGJumper pointed out a real source of the venom, and it's jealousy. If you can do something another school age sh*twit can't, they'll try to demean the act and you in the process. Just let it go. By the time you graduate from college the only thing they'll be saying to you is, "Would you like fries with that, Sir?"


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 28, 2008)

ahhh, a successful life is the best revenge of the nerds.

Now for my cubing non-believer stories:
G=guy M=me

*does sub20 solve*
G:"DUDE I know a kid who can smoke you. He knows how to do it every single time AND he averages a minute"
M:"I know a guy who's standing right next to me who doesn't know how many seconds are in a minute"

G: "I could learn if I wanted to, but you see, I'm too busy ****** with girls"
M: "Well I see it this way: I average 18 seconds on the cube, and that's probably very close to how long it takes you to mess around with your cheap dates. But at least my pastime comes with no risk of infection"


----------



## shelley (Jul 28, 2008)

Everyone knows all cubing videos on Youtube are reversed, sped up, and done with a memorized scramble while peeking under the blindfold on a trick cube.


----------



## scuber123 (Jul 28, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Spectator: Oh, I remember those things. My best time was 7 hours, 6 minutes, and 32 seconds.
> Me: In other words, NEVER. Having a time like that doesn't make you look smart. It just makes you seem anti-social. Now go crawl back into your cave, clear out your schedule for two days and solve it again.



I know this is a thread about being put down, but this comment just makes you look unnecessarily aggressive - why did you have to speak like that to this person?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 28, 2008)

MistArts said:


> ooveehoo said:
> 
> 
> > "I have a friend who can do that in 5 seconds."
> ...



sure, R2U2R2U2R2U2


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 28, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > ooveehoo said:
> ...



or, r2u2r2u2r2u2r2u2r2u2r2u2


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2008)

(me solving the cube)
person: hey are you that nerd who does the cube?
me: hey are you pointing out the obvious?

another time (my favorite so far)
person: so? i can do it in like 13 seconds!
me: here you go!
person: I need a special white DIY cube
me: (takes out my white DIY) here you go!
person: the stickers are wrong! I can't do it with those colors
me: (takes out every sticker color from my cubesmith order) what colors do you want?
person: F**K! (leaves)


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 28, 2008)

i've heard many people say:
-that they had done it just by messing around
-by using their intelligence and nothing else finishing the cube in 10 minutes
-they have done 5 of the sides but not the 6th unfortunately (i guess the centerpiece just didn't match)
-seen somebody that could do it in less than10 seconds (watching the wr on the net)

so yes there are some mentally "incomplete" people that just love lying.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 28, 2008)

person: "Those things are so easy"
me: *scrambles cube* "Here."
person: "I don't feel like solving it right now"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> person: "Those things are so easy"
> me: *scrambles cube* "Here."
> person: "I don't feel like solving it right now"



this happens to me TOO.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 28, 2008)

this is not so much of a put down but here it goes:

we're having breakfast in a cafeteria type restaurant, and i'm timing myself. after we finish our meal, the some waiters come and ask if i could show them how i did it, and i ,EXACTLY, told them how i did it:
"I first get a cross at the white layer, and the edges must match the centerpieces (i do it so quickly and then let them glance at it) then i do the first two layers by matching the corners with the edges and putting them in their place. Then I do one of the 57 algorithms to orient the last layer (I actually do 2 look oll but i make it look like 1 alg ) then, i have 1 of 21 cases to finish the cube and thats pll. So you'd memorise 78 algs if you wanna do it exactly the way I do it."

Waiters laugh, convinced that they'll never do it lol.


----------



## pcwiz (Jul 28, 2008)

scuber123 said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Spectator: Oh, I remember those things. My best time was 7 hours, 6 minutes, and 32 seconds.
> ...


That is how he usually talks. That is his personality. I have to say that out of the 4 months that I've been on this forum, I'm not surprised by what he's saying now.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ah. Thank god I have good friends. My two best friends are learning and I'm teaching my girlfriend, and she LOVES that I do it.
The most irritating comment I get when I have my 2x2 is, "oh that's so easy, there's only 4 pieces instead of 9! I bet I could do it in like a minute."
Then I hand them my cube.
*Waits a minute*
Hmmm...


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 28, 2008)

*The person scrambles the cube.*
Person: There, I bet you can't solve it now! I scrambled it good, didn't I?
Me: Done
Person:


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 28, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Ah. Thank god I have good friends. My two best friends are learning and I'm teaching my girlfriend, and she LOVES that I do it.
> The most irritating comment I get when I have my 2x2 is, "oh that's so easy, there's only 4 pieces instead of 9! I bet I could do it in like a minute."
> Then I hand them my cube.
> *Waits a minute*
> Hmmm...


No then you say, "Okay, how much do you want to bet?" Then the guy walks away


----------



## brunson (Jul 28, 2008)

I've gotten the "I solved it once a long time ago, then never tried it again."

I just smile and nod. If I'm in the right mood I might say, "I solve it about a hundred times a day. I usually solve it a dozen times before I get out of bed."


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 28, 2008)

The worst thing is that when they scramble, they want to assure that i cant solve it so they give it to other people and make sure i dont peek. people seem to think only reversing the moves is the solution.

one other thing is that people scramble, give me the cube, i of course solve it with more moves than the scramble itself, so they go like "oh i scrambled it pretty good i guess"


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah. I was cubing in school during mass assembly and quite a crowd of students were staring at me. Then this guy (obviously younger than me by a year or so) who was watching me started asking me questions.

All this happened while I was solving my 3x3, scrambling it, then solving it again.

Guy: Hey, you know how to solve a cube?
Me: *Acting modest* Err.. yeah?
G: Where'd you learn?
M: Internet
G:Where??
M:Internet!
G: What website?
M:Youtube. 
G:Search for what?
M:Rubik's Tutorial
G:You watch it once and you know how to solve?
M:*Getting pissed* ...Yes
G:Really?
M:Really
G:How long did you take to learn?
M:A day or so.
G:*Shakes head* I could solve it last time.. you're not as smart as you think you are

I wanted to bash him (with words) in front of others to make him embarrassed, but I sighed and moved along. Some guys talk like they know everything.

If they really knew how to solve a cube, why would they bother to ask me so many questions?


----------



## Faz (Jul 29, 2008)

Once an *adult* at an orthodintic practice said to me " My cousin can solve it in 10 seconds" 

An adult!!!!

Maybe she was telling the truth...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 29, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Once an *adult* at an orthodintic practice said to me " My cousin can solve it in 10 seconds"
> 
> An adult!!!!
> 
> Maybe she was telling the truth...



hate to say it, but adults lie too


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 29, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Once an *adult* at an orthodintic practice said to me " My cousin can solve it in 10 seconds"
> ...



Yeah. One word: Affairs.

You pretty much know what I'm talking about.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 29, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Once an *adult* at an orthodintic practice said to me " My cousin can solve it in 10 seconds"
> 
> An adult!!!!
> 
> Maybe she was telling the truth...


maybe she was nakajimas cousin


----------



## Musselman (Jul 29, 2008)

*my favs*

my favs

get a life
i know someone who can do it in like 5 sec
shouldnt be to hard if you can do it
you have any friends?
so you just go home and do that all day
(me looking at it) i bet I scrambled it good
o theres just a trick to it
how you do that!!........(me) i dont know wtf!
i saw someone do it blindfolded on youtube.......good for you
i did that... but i was a long time ago
(pop...later in solve)... hey! you fliped that piece with ur hands... then i have to tell then y

when they ask me how i do it .... i tell them... and then they look at me like im fu<kin dumb or something.. i mean i am, but thats besides the point.. dont look at me like that!..... 


for some reason asians are the only ones that give me good feedback... not joking

tee hee!!!


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 29, 2008)

Musselman said:


> (pop...later in solve)... hey! you fliped that piece with ur hands... then i have to tell then y
> tee hee!!!



That happens to me all the time. I flip the piece, then they call me a cheat, liar, fake, etc.

They don't even know how to disassemble a DIY cube (DIYs are super loose and damn easy to take out) properly, and yet they call me a cheat for reassembling an unsolvable cube...


----------



## Escher (Jul 29, 2008)

my fave was when me n my friends were camping, and i did a proper slow solve (maybe 45) and this one guy just gives me a look of incredulity and says "and you still have a girlfriend!?!"
what IS annoying is when you do a 2x2 in front of someone in about 10 seconds and they immediately think that its easy and that anyone can do it. so i give them my favourite 2x2 pattern and let them struggle with it for a while. (the alg for the pattern is F2 U2 R2 B2)


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 29, 2008)

Escher said:


> so i give them my favourite 2x2 pattern and let them struggle with it for a while. (the alg for the pattern is F2 U2 R2 B2)


I like that pattern. you can also do a more advanced one for 4x4 and probably 6x6.

I hate it when I tell people what my best solve is for a cube. And then they say "show me". Are you crazy!? I can't just go "ok I beat my record. Oh look, I did again. Oh, and again." (of course, I don't say this out loud) then when I can't they say "You're lying" then leave.
That is like if I told them to go into the baseball pitching mound and throw a perfect game, but they just don't understand.


----------



## tim (Jul 29, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I hate it when I tell people what my best solve is for a cube. And then they say "show me". Are you crazy!? I can't just go "ok I beat my record. Oh look, I did again. Oh, and again." (of course, I don't say this out loud) then when I can't they say "You're lying" then leave.
> That is like if I told them to go into the baseball pitching mound and throw a perfect game, but they just don't understand.



That's the reason why i never tell my PB (actually i even don't now my single PB). Just tell them "under 30s" and they'll be even more impressed if you solve it in under 20.

and btw. People are stupid.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 29, 2008)

Escher said:


> my fave was when me n my friends were camping, and i did a proper slow solve (maybe 45) and this one guy just gives me a look of incredulity and says "and you still have a girlfriend!?!"
> what IS annoying is when you do a 2x2 in front of someone in about 10 seconds and they immediately think that its easy and that anyone can do it. so i give them my favourite 2x2 pattern and let them struggle with it for a while. (the alg for the pattern is F2 U2 R2 B2)



Lol. Smartasses saw me with the 3x3, tried to solve it, and failed.

Shortly later ( a few days later) the _same smartasses_ saw me with a 2x2. They said "I can solve that one, for sure!" I hand it over to them and 10 minutes later they're cursing and swearing at the 2x2.


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 29, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I think that the "get a life" one is really funny because I always reply back by asking, "do they sell them at the mall?" Then the person leaves



I find that one a little interesting. Why do people think that just because you have a hobby that's ALL you do? I have a lot of other interests besides cubing. I cube when I don't have plans, instead of just doing nothing.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2008)

If you want to have a little fun with your "audience", try this:

Start solving it really slowly. As soon as you are almost done just stop, look around and say "Wait wait wait....... I think I get it now...... I think I finally can solve it......." then solve it while turning just once every 5 seconds. Somehow people will be more amazed by this solve than by a dozen sub-20 speedsolves.

As a continuation you might actually forbid others to scramble it because "You might not get it solved again". After a bit of resistance just let them scramble it and then solve it blindfolded


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 29, 2008)

i cant do that, because my blindfold takes like 7-8 minutes 
nevertheless, my 2h is not so bad.


----------



## brunson (Jul 30, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Once an *adult* at an orthodintic practice said to me " My cousin can solve it in 10 seconds"
> 
> An adult!!!!
> 
> Maybe she was telling the truth...


Maybe she believed her cousin when they told her that. Also, peoples' memories blur over time. I doubt she was "lying" i.e. meaning to deceive you, she was probably just mistaken.

Never attribute to malice what can easily be explained by incompetence.


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2008)

what, dementia?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 30, 2008)

Musselman said:


> for some reason asians are the only ones that give me good feedback... not joking



thats most likely because asians who are exchange students/immigrated to US, or have parents who immigrated to the US are generally more polite. its a cultural thing, not an "all asians love the cube" thing(and i'm not saying that's what you were implying)


i ALWAYS get the one where the person takes the cube after i solve it and does R, pauses, does R' and exclaims "I solved it!" i always shake my head and go "No. No you didn't." or if i don't really like them i will just say "you're stupid" and take my cube and walk away.

here's a fun way to mess with people:

often when i am not timing my solves/cubing to pass time, i will go directly from PLL into scrambling. i often get replies of "wait- didnt you just solve it?" then i yell "oh no! i hope i can fix it!" then continue scrambling then start solving again w/o inspection. then the second time i solve and start scrambling again i will always get another "you just solved it again!" and i say "are you f***ing kidding? did i really?! Come on!" and i repeat this process until they realize i am messing with them or i get bored.

i also knew a kid who "accidentally solved it" by turning randomly so whenever my friend and i solve a cube around him we always yell "WHOOPS! look, i accidentally solved it!" whenever we finish. he got really mad, and tried to change his story after we did this a few times.


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2008)

yep, the R R' trick is a classic.

Lol, accidentally solved it!


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

its so funny, some people take the cube after i solve it, they go:
"ok im going to solve it, let scramble first, then time me" they do a 3 move scramble,then solve it in 10 seconds with U3, R3 moves.
"oh,i just missed the wr,oh well maybe next try. i need to improve my times"


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 30, 2008)

I've also heard about a lot of friends who solve in 10 seconds using only one foot and underwater while blindfolded. These are the only comments (besides the sticker comment, which makes me want to scream) that really irritate me. What's funny are comments like this:

(I finish my cube, get maybe 15 second solve)
spectator: Wow, how fast was that?
me: about 15 seconds.
spectator: I have a friend who does it in 10 seconds, how fast do people usually do them?
me: well the official world record average solving time is 11 seconds, but some people can get single solves under 10 seconds occasionally.
spectator: (fumbles with words)

I try to politely bring up that the WR average is mysteriously slower than their friend without coming across as overly sarcastic. At times when I was particularly frustrated with a person (if they also used the sticker comment) I've just outright suggested that their friend attend a competition and shatter the WR.

Chris


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

Best one I've got while fooling around with a friend: One day you're gonna solve it one-footed, blindfolded, while driving a car, with your other foot, up a hill, then parallel park, in 15 seconds. I said I could solve the cube in 10 and do the rest in 5


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 30, 2008)

brunson said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Once an *adult* at an orthodintic practice said to me " My cousin can solve it in 10 seconds"
> ...



I get all kinds BS from the illiterate adults. They always say that kind of crap. Most people are impress though. Some even take out a pen and help me keep track for an average of 5.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Some even take out a pen and help me keep track for an average of 5.



I highly doubt that will ever happen for me. I've speedsolved in most public services and transport services and most of the time, no-one really comments on my cubing.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 30, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Some even take out a pen and help me keep track for an average of 5.
> ...



Actually, that happened to me on the bus.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Buses must be really uncrowded where you're from  I don't think I've ever _sat_ in a bus in KL (my hometown) before!


----------



## cubekid57 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, comments I get would be:
"All you did was cheat and look up how to do it on the internet".
"You must be a genius! How big is your brain?"
"You must stay in the house all day and do nothing but cube".
"Can you do it blindfolded( I can't bld cube yet.)
"I can do it in 10 seconds."


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2008)

cubekid57 said:


> "All you did was cheat and look up how to do it on the internet".



He's right .


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 31, 2008)

well i bet there isnt so many people that can just take the cube and figure out a solution in a day, many just get bored, some like us want to solve it though


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I have never been personally accused of just undoing scrambles (just on youtube lol; or if the spectator is sarcastic) or stuff like that, but people always say: "Oh my god, you're SO intelligent".

But the comments of the spectators always seem to be the same:
"I used to peel off the stickers when I was young"


"I know someone who does it blindfolded" (even if it's true, who cares? I'm not a fan of blindfold solves; I just tell them that I am a top 15 Cuber hehe)

"I once solved four sides, but the last two didn't work" (although four sides solved is possible, just four layers solved is impossible, why does everyone seem to be able to do that?)

"You're just undoing the scramble" (sarcastically; they weren't serious)

"I used to solve that when I was a child; but now, it's been too long"

"I've seen this on youtube." (although this doesn't have to be a silly comment)


AND, most people who are interested just say this:
Before the solve: "Oh, the Rubik's Cube! This is cool, I heard of some people doing it for speed"

After the solve: "Cool. And what is a decent time, or what is the world record/average?"

I think that these people are really cool!


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 11, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Spectator: Oh, I remember those things. My best time was 7 hours, 6 minutes, and 32 seconds.
> Me: In other words, NEVER. Having a time like that doesn't make you look smart. It just makes you seem anti-social. Now go crawl back into your cave, clear out your schedule for two days and solve it again.



Had i been in ear shot of that...i would have asked for your autograph and bowed to you...i love it!

Edit: I just remembered of a time where i was solving a 5x5 at a jamba juice or something, some guy walks up to me and asks, "can you solve that??!" I said yea, he then continued and said, "i can only solve the regular smaller one." I, for some reason, had an unsolved 3x3 in my pocket and pulled it out, gave it to him and said, "here's one." He said he didn't have enough time and left.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 11, 2008)

hagendaasmaser said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Spectator: Oh, I remember those things. My best time was 7 hours, 6 minutes, and 32 seconds.
> ...



I have never heard of anyone claiming they can do a cube. I'm gonna be prepared for it though. I work as a receptionist at my uncle's nail salon and sometimes people come up to me while I'm cubing just to watch. Here's a rough prediction of what'll happen.

Spectator: (Sees me solving a 5x5) Ooh, they're making 'em bigger now, I remember doing the smaller ones.
Me: (Hands them a 4x4)
Spectator: No, the even smaller ones.
Me: (Hands them a 3x3)
Spectator: I don't have enough time and plus, this isn't the one I'm used to.
Me: (Hands them a 2x2)
Spectator: You're insulting me, aren't you?


----------



## choipster (Aug 13, 2008)

Everyone that ever saw me solve the rubik's cube was always really impressed and a lot of them wanted to learn. I don't think anyone has ever said anything derogatory about it, other than calling me a nerd in a joking manner. But then again, I was never really that fast (Best average of 12 was around 38 seconds if I recall correctly).


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 14, 2008)

Some people are so amazed that they want me to solve the cube over and over again. Just to prove that there is an unsolvable scramble. And everytime I solve it. All they say is, "I hate you."( Of course joking...I think.)
I've also got the, "You're a genius." I also like it when people are genuinely intersested in cubing.(WR,my PB, etc.)


----------



## Escher (Aug 26, 2008)

our family went to our grandmas, and it was interesting seeing the individual reactions. mostly its a personality thing. some people go 'wow, i could never do those'. my uncles was the best/most annoying. He was like 'how fast can you do one' 'lucky PB is 11 and a half' 'wow, thats pretty good... i think mine was something like... _stares off into distance_ 70 seconds... cant remember how to do them now." asked my mum (her brother) and she said he was jealous of all the people that did them in the 80s


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 26, 2008)

Today, twice (2 different people), I was casually solving at 20-30 seconds. Someone asked me how fast I was, I said 20some seconds. A few minutes, one of his friends came and he said, "Yo! That person just solve that Sh!t in like one and a half minute!" WTF2L! I just said it's about 20 seconds! Then the person for some reason said I would do it in 10 seconds the next time and I was faster than "that one dude that geek beauty show." I think he can't tell time.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Today, twice (2 different people), I was casually solving at 20-30 seconds. Someone asked me how fast I was, I said 20some seconds. A few minutes, one of his friends came and he said, "Yo! That person just solve that Sh!t in like one and a half minute!" WTF2L! I just said it's about 20 seconds! Then the person for some reason said I would do it in 10 seconds the next time and I was faster than "that one dude that geek beauty show." I think he can't tell time.



rotflmao WTF2L!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 26, 2008)

Haha, I love how people can't tell time. One time I was solving in front of someone and they were like "OMG! You solved it in 10 seconds!" (it was actually about 18). Then they went and got a friend who wanted to time it to make sure I could really do it in 10 seconds. They were awfully disappointed that I took twice as long. But of course I can't do a ten second solve >_>


----------



## Brett (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been solving a 4x4x4 and this really weird kid I know is like
"Brett I think it's impressive how you can solve that thing in under 5 seconds"

I don't know... some people are weird.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 26, 2008)

i get "My friend can do it in like 4 seconds!"

i just chuckle, and i get something like that a surprising amount


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2008)

once I was at school messing around with F2L looking for some shortcuts and things and some guys thought I was struggling to solve it. One of them asked to see the cube, so I gave it to him. After a minute or so he got one side, well sort of, the pieces weren't permuted correctly, but anyway you get the point. I looked at it and scrambles it again, he was like "what? why did you do that, that took me like a minute, now you'll never figure it out".
Then I solved it in under 20 seconds xD.. he looked at me in amazement, then left


----------



## Jai (Aug 30, 2008)

It's hard for people (well, at least at my school) to think of cubing as a hobby. The people at my school are either amazed, or think I bring it to school to show off. 

In my Honesty Box on Facebook (I forgot all about it; I thought I uninstalled it a while ago), I checked it recently, and found 3 messages - 2 by a female, 1 by a male (I'm pretty sure I know who he is). The girl's messages were [ I'm posting direct quotes] "rubicks cube" and "your such a show off", and the guy's message was "go f*** your rubicks cube and bust a load in 11 seconds" (the original post wasn't censored).

Honesty Box has got to be the single dumbest app for Facebook. It allows people to anonymously bully others. There's not even a "report message" function; in the FAQs page, they tell you to either block the user using the provided function or uninstall the app. Stupidly enough, I just realized this today, and removed Honesty Box.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to bring my 3x3 every day to school. All my friends call me Rubix Prime now. I don't anymore.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 30, 2008)

No one mean today, just 2 random nice people. Today, I was Hydroxide cubing on the bus as usual. Before I got on the bus, someone else waiting asked about how do I turn so fast and not drop the cube OH. I showed them some fingertricks. They tried and failed. Got on bus, I sat down. Cubed. A girl sat next to me. She was really amazed that I was using only one hand and turning super fast (30s solves). After a while, she started to use her phone and must have taken like 10 pictures of me cubing. It was kinda weird.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> No one mean today, just 2 random nice people. Today, I was Hydroxide cubing on the bus as usual. Before I got on the bus, someone else waiting asked about how do I turn so fast and not drop the cube OH. I showed them some fingertricks. They tried and failed. Got on bus, I sat down. Cubed. A girl sat next to me. She was really amazed that I was using only one hand and turning super fast (30s solves). After a while, she started to use her phone and must have taken like 10 pictures of me cubing. It was kinda weird.


hydroxide cubing haha, good one


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 30, 2008)

hehe, i used to take my cube to school because there was a phase starting. i was the best cuber in my year level,(at least 300 students in there) and people started to go wow!!! (even after the craze stoped). then these retards in my class were like ohh, we all think that you should stop cubing, its so retarted. then i went around and asked people, and they said that i should keep goin or they didnt care. then, those exact people who were saying that i should stop cubing brought their cubes the next day lol  another case was that i was at someones for dinner, and he thought that all i did to solve it was undo the scramble, so i made a bet with him for $10 that i can do it in under 40 secs (this was before i was averaging sub 30s). easiest $10 i made in my life


----------



## Escher (Sep 2, 2008)

i think im pretty lucky at my school. my girlfriend is actually the most disapproving one (she thinks i spend too much time on it. shes right.), everyone is just like 'wow...' or 'teach me!'. normally i can only be bothered to teach them the f2l (lbl obviously), but most people are pretty pleased with that, probably because you dont really have to remember anything - you are actually tackling the cube. me and my friends are the butt of some playful jokes but noone is actually mean. and i love cube phases! there has been one recently in my school. hopefully were gonna get quite a few people to go to the UK open in November. should be awesome


----------



## ntd252 (Dec 7, 2016)

Make an old thread by Feliks alive!
I often face to that kind of situation. I'm standing at the door of the classroom while scrambling the cube very randomly. A person, sometimes one of my friends, sometimes a stranger from other classes, sees me and yell surprisingly "What, you solve the Rubik's cube super fast without seeing it!". you know, scrambling is easy to get fast 
"Oh I'm just scrambling it and it's not necessary to look at it", I say.


----------



## vm70 (Dec 7, 2016)

@ntd252 Jumping on this bandwagon right now. This is probably the closest I'll ever get to a cubing world record holder.

Artists have the problem of others saying: "Whoa, you can draw? Draw me!" "I want to be as good as an artist as you!"
Multilingual people have the problem of others saying: "Whoa, you can speak [language]? Say something!" "I want to be fluent in another language like you!"
We have the problem of others saying: "Whoa, you can solve Rubik's Cubes? Teach me!" "I want to be as fast as you!"


----------

